# Only want 1 pair what to do and what type?



## thabreit (Apr 21, 2012)

Hi new to pigeons and doves never owned any.
I want to get started but only really want 1 pair due to cost of feeding and time of taking care and cleaning and dont want a huge loft.
My cousin just rescued two ringneck doves. They actually followed her home from the bus stop haha. she can free fly them outside and call them back to her hand now with food which is cool and said i can have two babies if they do mate.
My questions would i be better off getting the doves and training them to free fly or should i try to get flippers or a bird like that. So they can be taken out and will fly with less worry. 
Thanks any help is great


----------



## meldrew (Jun 10, 2009)

Hi, welcome to the world of pigeons  It is really hard to choose a breed, There are so many types and behaviors. I would suggest that you go to a pigeon show somewhere or visit a local club before you get anything, as it is likely that you will see a breed that you really connect with. I won't suggest any breed for you yet, as I think you really need to see a variety of breeds and you yourself will know which is for you once you see them. Good luck with whatever you decide.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

thabreit said:


> Hi new to pigeons and doves never owned any.
> I want to get started but only really want 1 pair due to cost of feeding and time of taking care and cleaning and dont want a huge loft.
> My cousin just rescued two ringneck doves. They actually followed her home from the bus stop haha. she can free fly them outside and call them back to her hand now with food which is cool and said i can have two babies if they do mate.
> My questions would i be better off getting the doves and training them to free fly or should i try to get flippers or a bird like that. So they can be taken out and will fly with less worry.
> Thanks any help is great


The ring neck doves should not be outside.. they can get lost easily and be picked off by birds of prey.. a larger flock of pigeons can be flown as they have more eyes to the sky and savvy to out fly a bird of prey..more safety in numbers. so which ever you decide to get two ring necks or even just two pigeons neither should be outside for saftey reasons, the doves because they are not savvy and can get lost or eaten easily.. then with the pigeons if you only want two.. I would not fly less than 7 to make a flock. the one thing I do like about pigeons is that there are so many different breeds to choose from..with ring neck doves perhaps a few colors but that is it.


----------



## Shadowringneck23 (Jul 5, 2012)

*Ownership*

I would recommend you choose a pair of Wild/Normal colored Ringneck Doves. While these make great companions, I would recommend an indoor/outdoor cage as opposed to free-flight. Keep in mind that a pair of Ringneck Doves, and most other species for that matter, can lay and hatch approximately 24 eggs each year! If you're not looking forward to becoming a breeder, than I would recommend replacing the real eggs with wooden eggs.


----------

